# Just ordered a 6D...



## skitron (Nov 30, 2012)

Just ordered a 6D from B&H (using our host's link), will post my findings as to IQ, AF, etc as soon as it shows up...


----------



## juanpesandi (Nov 30, 2012)

I also just ordered it. 

Are they going to ship it today?


----------



## skitron (Nov 30, 2012)

Hope so, all we can do is wait for them to email a tracking number.


----------



## prjkt (Dec 1, 2012)

got mine a couple of days ago, massive upgrade from my 600D

The thing focuses like crazy in low light - I'm primarily a nightclub/social photographer

not a pixel peeper, but the IQ, even at 12800 easily fits my needs

Yet to test the GPS, however the wi-fi feature is pretty handy. Unlike the Eye-fi cards, when connected to a phone via wifi/app, doesn't transfer the photos automatically, instead you have to "pull" the photos from the camera - suits my needs better than the eye-fi method, but when connected to a computer will transfer everything.

Operation is very similar to working with the 60D, with a few elements of the 7D (I work in a camera store, so I get a chance to play with pretty much anything)

still haven't had it long enough to fully understand the way the camera work - but I'm quite happy with it


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 1, 2012)

prjkt said:


> The thing focuses like crazy in low light - I'm primarily a nightclub/social photographer



1. Can you say anything about the af *precision* yet, not just the speed? And if you've got a 5d3 handy it would be interesting to compare the af speed/precision (center point, single point af) to the 6d, because that's what'll matter most to many people.

2. Did you try the non-center af points and are they really as crappy as the specs predict?


----------



## prjkt (Dec 1, 2012)

the outside points have a little trouble in low light as predicted, no problem with the AF Assist on my flash turned on though, and no worries under normal lighting, roughly on par with the centre point of my 600D I had over my other shoulder

Don't have a 5D3 to compare other than in store, which won't really tell me much.

As for the portrait shoot I did the day I got the camera, accuracy was spot on when focusing on the eye, even with a non canon 70-200 2.8


----------



## DanielW (Dec 1, 2012)

prjkt said:


> the outside points have a little trouble in low light as predicted, no problem with the AF Assist on my flash turned on though, and no worries under normal lighting, roughly on par with the centre point of my 600D I had over my other shoulder
> 
> Don't have a 5D3 to compare other than in store, which won't really tell me much.
> 
> As for the portrait shoot I did the day I got the camera, accuracy was spot on when focusing on the eye, even with a non canon 70-200 2.8




Sounds good to me!
Thanks!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> prjkt said:
> 
> 
> > The thing focuses like crazy in low light - I'm primarily a nightclub/social photographer
> ...



Lensrental did quick AF test:
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-quick-6d-af-test


----------



## zim (Dec 1, 2012)

Any chance of some low and high ISO Raws to have a look at....... pretty please 

Are you all using DPP that came with camers to convert or is the format the same as the 5D3?


----------



## zim (Dec 1, 2012)

Ooops just saw the other post with Raws 8)


----------



## zim (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok just read through that....

Any chance of some low and high ISO *production* Raws to have a look at....... pretty please please

and what's the version number of DPP thats in the box?


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Lensrental did quick AF test:
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-quick-6d-af-test



Thanks for the link - and it's a letdown, but not unexpected :-(


----------



## rumz (Dec 1, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Lensrental did quick AF test:
> ...


I guess I didn't have that high of expectation, because it doesn't seem like a letdown to me. It *should* still be an improvement over the 5D2 by allowing it to be precise in much lower light.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 1, 2012)

Would like to know how well the GPS and WiFi work. I'd love these on my 5D III.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

skitron said:


> Just ordered a 6D from B&H (using our host's link), will post my findings as to IQ, AF, etc as soon as it shows up...


 Congrats! I hope you love it!


----------



## juanpesandi (Dec 1, 2012)

So, is the image quality better than the 5D II?


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 1, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Lensrental did quick AF test:
> ...



It's a little bit better than 5D2 comparing both cameras but 5D3 and 1DX are miles above it as expected. Low-light focusing however is very good. It is enough for landscape and studio photographers. For sports, it will be on a rebel level.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 2, 2012)

would love to see examples too!


----------



## distant.star (Dec 2, 2012)

.
Well, somebody had to do it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 2, 2012)

I received a e-mail today, our local small camera shop has them in stock. He has not stocked FF bodies before, so this is a first.
If I had not jumped on the Adorama $2750 deal for my 5D MK III, I'd be very interested. I sold my 7D, and have a old 10D laying around as well as a 1G x and a G11, so I'm going to hold off and see what the new year brings before buying another new body.


----------



## juanpesandi (Dec 2, 2012)

H&B has not shipped my camera. Why is that? Is it just me?

How long is it gonna take for them?


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 2, 2012)

juanpesandi said:


> H&B has not shipped my camera. Why is that? Is it just me?
> 
> How long is it gonna take for them?


Yes just you, I ordered mine around the same time and it's already turned up in Australia and I've been taking some fantastic shots all weekend, so awesome I won't post because it will make 1DX owners want to jump off a bridge .

But seriously unless I'm missing something with the timezones wouldn't you have ordered it something like 6:00PM Friday New York time? Assuming you meant 'just ordered' as in the past hour or two since your original post.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 2, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> juanpesandi said:
> 
> 
> > H&B has not shipped my camera. Why is that? Is it just me?
> ...



how about some teaser?


----------



## juanpesandi (Dec 2, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> juanpesandi said:
> 
> 
> > H&B has not shipped my camera. Why is that? Is it just me?
> ...



Yes, I ordered it around that time. I'm worried.

When I check my order on their website, the image of the product says "no available" instead of showing a picture of the camera, and when I click the product it takes me to an error page saying that the product does not exist anymore.

What the hell happened? How do I cancel it?


----------



## leolol (Dec 2, 2012)

You´re gonna get your camera, dont worry.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 2, 2012)

How is the body? Does it feel similar to the 60D? Also, how's the AF system. While it may not be like 5D3s but in it's own right is it snappy and quick? Cannot wait to see some IQ and ISO comparison between 6d, 5d2 and 5d3.


----------



## Bosman (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess testing it out in store is the way to go. However, that won't be possible till Canon floods the makret enough to allow the camera stores to have sample bodies for customers to get hands on with the 6D.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 2, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Cannot wait to see some IQ and ISO comparison between 6d, 5d2 and 5d3.


... well, this isn't far away, is it :-o ... http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11279.msg202200#msg202200


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 2, 2012)

killswitch said:


> How is the body? Does it feel similar to the 60D? Also, how's the AF system. While it may not be like 5D3s but in it's own right is it snappy and quick? Cannot wait to see some IQ and ISO comparison between 6d, 5d2 and 5d3.



Ditto....from other posts it sounds like the high ISO sensor performance is on par with the mk3 (many are saying it's actually a touch better, not enough to be WOW, but still that's awesome!!). What I haven not heard about is the AF. How not good is it? LOL. Is it like the mk2, center point spot on but anything else forget about it? I shoot weddings and am considering what my secondary body will be (a second mk3 or possibly the 6d). I like many of the things I am hearing about the sensor, basically what I want is images that don't look out of place next to mk3 images. So, if the AF is decent, this may very well be my answer. Use the 6d with a 16-35 (or maybe my 24-70), then run with the 70-200 (or primes) on the mk3. If I am shooting mostly wide angle with it, as long as the AF is halfway decent I should be OK. I rather like the idea of the weight - usually I prefer something with some weight to it (it's one of the reasons I go with a grip!), but I rather like the idea of have as lighter weight ungripped body for the last 2 hours of a reception, where your more than likely holding the camera up over peoples heads. By that point your arms are tired, so hefting a mk3 with grip after shooting most of the day with a 70-200, it hurts!!!!! (and for that kind of stuff, center point only would be fine. I also do dig doing night time long exposure stuff - at first i didn't like the whole wifi idea - but the idea of being able to control the camera via my phone, that kind of rocks! 

Long story short, how is the AF???? LOL


----------



## Bosman (Dec 6, 2012)

At this point getting a 5DM3 makes more sense being that its only $800 or so more unless the little wifi and gps thing floats your boat.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Dec 6, 2012)

Bosman said:


> At this point getting a 5DM3 makes more sense being that its only $800 or so more unless the little wifi and gps thing floats your boat.



Actually, part of me kind of digs the idea of a lighter body as well... We'll see...


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 6, 2012)

Bosman said:


> At this point getting a 5DM3 makes more sense being that its only $800 or so more unless the little wifi and gps thing floats your boat.



If you're satisfied with just a very good center point, 6D makes more sense since @$800, you can get very good L lenses already. E.g., just add a little bit more and you have an MPE-65 or 24-105 or a 17-40. For first time budget FF users, a lens might be more important than having the amazing sports AF of 5D mark III. On top of that you also get wifi and gps. For travel photography, these features are very handy. Oh and add to that the significantly lighter body. For all-day hike for example, it will be heaven for some.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 6, 2012)

killswitch said:


> How is the body? Does it feel similar to the 60D? Also, how's the AF system. While it may not be like 5D3s but in it's own right is it snappy and quick? Cannot wait to see some IQ and ISO comparison between 6d, 5d2 and 5d3.


I would also be curious to learn whether the shutter feels as quick as that of the 5DIII, and whether the mirror blackout time feels as short as that of the 5DIII. These are nice advantages that the 5DIII has over the 5DII. A snappy, responsive 6D could be a nice camera.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 6, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> If I am shooting mostly wide angle with it, as long as the AF is halfway decent I should be OK. I rather like the idea of the weight - usually I prefer something with some weight to it (it's one of the reasons I go with a grip!), but I rather like the idea of have as lighter weight ungripped body for the last 2 hours of a reception, where your more than likely holding the camera up over peoples heads. By that point your arms are tired, so hefting a mk3 with grip after shooting most of the day with a 70-200, it hurts!!!!!


I'm with you on that! Carrying a heavy camera & lens for hours and hours starts to hurt. I like the idea of a lighter but still high quality camera. This camera got bashed terribly at introduction for all sorts of perceived faults, but one thing Canon did right was to make it smaller and lighter. There is definitely a market for a smaller and lighter full-frame DSLR. I love that at the same time they are introducing improved small primes, like the 28/2.8 IS and 35/2 IS, and reducing the size & weight of the 24-70/2.8L.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Dec 6, 2012)

Bosman said:


> At this point getting a 5DM3 makes more sense being that its only $800 or so more unless the little wifi and gps thing floats your boat.



How does this comment make any sense? If you are a millionaire I agree. For normal people it totally doesn't make any sense at all. It is one third more. You can get an additional DX body or a great lense for that difference.


----------

